# Bloquear frecuencias entre los 800Mhz y los 1900Mhz



## oterinpis (Oct 5, 2006)

Hola todos yo  quisiera que me colaboraran en conseguir el diseño circuital de un inhibidor celular o como hago para poder bloquear estas frecuencias, llevo mucho rato investigando y no encuentro nada


----------



## capitanp (Nov 5, 2006)

Aver si te sirve este

genera un ruido que interfiere con cualquier celular


----------

